# "Spinning" or planting birds -- Please help.



## LSSU-LAKER (Oct 11, 2005)

I took some quail out this morning and "planted" them for my friend's brittnay.

The first bird we spun and it seemed to sit well. I did the other two birds and when I put them down they walked off.

All in all they didn't stay put long. :eyeroll:

Anyone have a recommended way of "spinning" birds so they stay put.

I know there is a proper method, I obviously wasn't doing it.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

You dont need to dizzy the birds, just simply tuck there head underneath there wing and they will go to sleep.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Just make sure that Brittney is on a check cord because you don't want the dog to catch the birds.

Or you could buy a launcher.

Another method is to hold the bird in two hands and shake it up and down.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Pretty much trial and error. I would spin the next ones just a little longer and put them in a little thicker cover.

A launcher is your best bet. Quail are notoriously bad fliers (pen raised - anyway) and I've been told it is a very bad thing for a pointing breed to catch a bird.

You can get a manual one for about $25.


----------

